# Deportations Up 60+%



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

According to an article published on Fox News Latino on December 17, 2015 the deportations of U. S. citizens from Mexico has increased from 1243 in all of 2014 to over 2000 through October 2015.

From the article,

""The reasons behind the expulsions are related to administrative misdeeds,” Monica Mora, of Mexico's National Council of Science and Technology which collects the data, told FNL. “Principally tourists with expired visas, and those who remain without a residence permit ...."

â€˜I got deported from Mexico!â€™ Country expels hundreds of U.S. citizens every year | Fox News Latino


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

michmex said:


> According to an article published on Fox News Latino on December 17, 2015 the deportations of U. S. citizens from Mexico has increased from 1243 in all of 2014 to over 2000 through October 2015.
> 
> From the article,
> 
> ...


The lead example in that story is disgusting. He said "he wanted to live like a Mexican". To him apparently that meant "little work, plenty of booze and marijuana" and then a robbery accusation. My reaction is that it is too bad they had to let him back into the US.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> The lead example in that story is disgusting. He said "he wanted to live like a Mexican". To him apparently that meant "little work, plenty of booze and marijuana" and then a robbery accusation. My reaction is that it is too bad they had to let him back into the US.


But he also mentioned that he wanted to " get to know the historic and cultural sites that everybody around him seemed to be talking about". It sounds like that part of his plans fell through!


----------



## Angelpie99 (Apr 4, 2015)

And yet I know one person who has been living in Baja for 5 years, making visa renewal runs as needed, and never gets in trouble. I think the key is to keep your paperwork legal and keep your head down. If the woman in that story had a successful restaurant, she could have afforded to get residency papers. She just didn't. 

I don't know if people think Mexico is lawless or what, but no country is going to put up with people who flagrantly break their laws. You have to respect the country you move to. There are a lot of people here in the U.S. with expired visas from all over the world, and they don't get deported because they don't draw attention to themselves. They deport Mexicans because most of them are migrant workers and they know where to find them. I know of three Eastern European families in my old city who have at least 2 or 3 people living here illegally. Once one gets here, they bring the others over on tourist visas and they never go back.


----------

